

Ask HN: Will there be a lot of jobs for Django developers in the next 5-7 years? - rayalez

I really like Django and Python, and want to develop Django websites professionally, but I&#x27;m worried that web development is going in the direction of realtime single-page apps and full-stack javascript.<p>Do you think there will be a lot of startups using Django in the following years?<p>Can I stick with learning Django, or should I focus on node&#x2F;ember&#x2F;etc?
======
scot_hacker
No one has a crystal ball, but one thing I can say for certain is that I've
been wondering this for years, but the number of recruiters hitting on me with
Django job offers is greater than ever - I get several offers per week. There
seems to be a bottomless appetite, and I see lots of startups adopting Django
in some part of the stack.

